# IBGA prices went up!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG this really frustrates me! We were looking on the site to see what the transfer fee is since we haven't registered our buck in our name yet <decided to wait and do it when we register his first percentage doelings>.

Percentage used to be $7 for members, but now it's the same as registering a fullblood? SERIOUSLY? I think it's like $15, and last year I know fullbloods were $14. So not only did fullblood go up $1, but Percentage went up a whopping $8.

Junior membership I believe also went up, I think it was $20 each last year, now $25.

So...we need to register RIGHT NOW in order to get them done before the kids memberships expire.

Am I wrong to complain? It just seems ridiculous, especially that percentages are same as fullbloods.

We aren't big into breeding, and do this for our kids so they can have 4-H projects. Last year I paid $28 to register 4 percentage doelings. This year it will cost me what $45 to register 3 of them? Plus if I have to pay $25 for membership? then $5 for transfer of our buck. $100 for 4 goats? you HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME  Sure it's nice for people who are big breeders, who have all that $$, but just for 4-H, not to mention all the other expenses, I think it's very VERY unfare to the kids! IMO they should have some kind of program to allow the kids at least 2 registered goats each with a discount or something if they have something signed by a 4-H leader, or at least something to make it less of a huge expense for them. I'm trying to do this on 'my budget' but good grief 

Thanks for listening to me rant. BTW, I did email them and complain about it!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I would vent too if I were in your shoes. My mother in law is our counties 4H extention agent, and MOST families have 4+ children (up to 7!) Showing in a single season. That is going to add up! Wow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...that is outrageous..... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: and so wrong.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't get a reply yet, so I am going to call them tomorrow and I am going to complain about it.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Is USBGA an option for you? Percentage are $8 for members, don't remember everything else.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Goober, I may look into that, much more reasonable, because this is a ridiculous fee


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Their excuse for rate increase? because it costs them the same to register the goats - paper, postage, etc. 

So how come these other registries don't charge for that? No reply.

I'm going to email them again since I never got a reply and ask why, are they hurting sooo bad they have to raise their rates? Why is ABGA/USBGA not charging for paper, postage, etc. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:doh:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel for you. Our Canadian meat goat association raises their prices yearly.

To register 4 percentage doelings here its: $61.02 after tax. Transfering your buck could cost up to $56.50 depending on how long you waited from the date of sale, but $11.30 minimum. And the membership would be $22.60. http://www.clrc.ca/35fees.pdf

I basically give away 1-3 kids every year to pay for the all the silly fees. And now the Ontario goat is trying to collect $2 for every meat goat you sell. Its ridiculous.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

shibby7 said:


> I feel for you. Our Canadian meat goat association raises their prices yearly.
> 
> To register 4 percentage doelings here its: $61.02 after tax. Transfering your buck could cost up to $56.50 depending on how long you waited from the date of sale, but $11.30 minimum. And the membership would be $22.60. http://www.clrc.ca/35fees.pdf
> 
> I basically give away 1-3 kids every year to pay for the all the silly fees. And now the Ontario goat is trying to collect $2 for every meat goat you sell. Its ridiculous.


Wow that's ridiculous! I don't even have a right to complain after reading your post, sheesh! A $2 fee for every goat you sell? That's ridiculous!

Since my kids membership should still be good with IBGA for another week, I did send in everything last week. It's not much - just 2 75% doeling registration papers, and to transfer our buck into my son's name. 
$35.

Now I am trying not to dwell on the fact we're planning to buy 2 fullblood doelings, and they'll need to be registered!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL, isn't that awful???

Are the registration fees not covered by the seller? That's law here. Registration AND transfer fees are the responsibilty of the seller, not the buyer. Of course there are some sellers that offer a lower price if you do it yourself.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not sure how it 'normally' works, especially with goat kids. But I know with the 2 bucks we've owned, the breeder just signs their registration form, and their membership #, then the buyer signs it and sends it in with the transfer fee. On the registration paper, when you get it back it will have the breeders name, then your name under it, and every other owner the goat has had will be listed <similar to a car title>.

We've never bought does or kids with papers before. But I think it just depends on the breeders preference. Some like to send it in themselves, and others will give you a form that is filled out, you may have to fill out your own information <Name, address, etc>, and just send it in with registration fee. IBGA for example is $15 for members and $30 for non members.
I can't remember the fees, but it's crazy IMO. Junior <for kids/teens> is $25.00 each.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

As if this isn't frustrating enough... They never told me membership is Jan-Jan and they only pro rate later in the year. 
So that really does bother me.
Do other registries do this as well?

They wanted to charge us as non members $30 per doeling x2 and 1 transfer $15.
So thats: $75.00

Well, it cost the same to get my son another Junior membership $25, register his doeling $15, transfer the buck $5 
then pay $30 for my daughter's non membership registration for her doeling.
Thats: $75.00

Now I'll explain why I did it this way <may help someone else ? MAYBE? LOL>

We had all agreed before that bucks get registered in our sons name. My son is also more into the 4-H showing than my daughter - he'd like more than one, and she is happy with one.
BUT, we do plan on getting the kids a fullblood/second doeling to show if we can find some! 
Knowing we'll plan to register more goats in my son's name it made sense to me to get him a membership.

My daughter would only get one more registered in her name, so $30 for the one I am registering now, and $30 for another one that's 
$60.

However, if we got her a membership $25.00, and registered 2 doelings at $15.00 each, that is $55.00 So in all I am losing $5.00.
I can live with that.

Of course they do charge like $3.00 to use a debit card over the phone!!! I originally sent in a check, but I need things to get rolling so we can get these girls tagged & tattooed and have everything in hand, so I sucked it up and used my card.

Anyway...at least this is getting done.
But the lady who answered the phone, although very helpful kept saying why not register everything in my son's name, and I explained that our state has a rule that animals have to be registered in the childs name or it's not considered 'their' project.
She's giving all the info to the lady who is handling this, but I hope they get the name right on my daughter's doe and don't register her under my son's name.

Whew...LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so somehow I missed a BIG error on the papers for the doelings! I don't know HOW I overlooked it either...
I was filling out the 4-H breeding animal registration forms for 4-H and realized they put everyone in my son's name! One of the does was supposed to be in my oldest daughters name! So I had to make a copy of the registration paper, and send the original back so they could fix it.
I PAID $30 for my daughter - a non member to get her goat registered, I had the forms filled out correctly when I sent them in. 
So it does make me mad, they almost got $15 out of me! Really makes me upset. But, I kick myself for not noticing that sooner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a bunch of bull ****** ...I know... :roll: 

If it was their mistake... they are suppose to correct it ..at their cost ...you shouldn't of had to pay dime..... I make copies of all the paperwork before I send it in...just in case ...there is an issue.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I definitely know I got it right on the paperwork, and NORMALLY I always scan it into my computer and didn't this time. They are going to fix it and better not try to charge me, but don't think they will, I have the receipt they sent back and it is correct. Just frustrating especially if the kids had a show. I did make a copy before I sent it back, just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

